# Winter Specks



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking to do some Speck fishing 12/18-12/22 at Oak Island. Planning on using MirrOLures. I've never fished for Specks, but assuming I should go to the west end of the Island and in the marsh areas of the Intercoastal?? Would love some guidance.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fish them as slow as you can and then slow down even more.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

speckhunter80 said:


> Fish them as slow as you can and then slow down even more.


Any twitching or action?


Also do they feed in and around reeds like reds and black drum?


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

I was talking to a guy who fishes in NC on the sound side, and he was telling about how they rig gulps for Specks. He said instead of using a jig head; use a DOA weighted hook. I've been looking for a set-up like that on web and can't find it. Any help?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Reeds???... you mean Spartina and Juncus. That would be a little to shallow. Specks don't root for food like drum do. That is why there head/mouth is designed differently. As to imparting an action, the colder the water the less action you impart.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

River rig with a bead next to the weight...use a gulp shrimp...throw it out and let the tide take it up and down the waterway or lockwood river...not much work and the fish tear into it


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

speckhunter80 said:


> Reeds???... you mean Spartina and Juncus. That would be a little to shallow. Specks don't root for food like drum do. That is why there head/mouth is designed differently. As to imparting an action, the colder the water the less action you impart.


Yeah thats what I meant, not sure why I said reeds. Thank You! I will tell you guys how I do.


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

I was talking to a guy who fishes in NC on the sound side, and he was telling about how they rig gulps for Specks. He said instead of using a jig head; use a DOA weighted hook. I've been looking for a set-up like that on web and can't find it. Any help?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

757_Fisherman:

He may be using DOA pinch weights. They have "legs" that wrap around the hook shank. You can cut them to make a lighter weight for shallower water or a quieter landing. They also come in different colors.

Blaine


----------

